

Withings Activité - tbassetto
http://www.withings.com/activite/en-US

======
tannerc
I commented yesterday on a thread about how most fitness trackers easily lose
their appeal to me. I'm not interested in wearing a device dedicated entirely
to tracking my activity levels.

This approach, however, is one that really appeals to me. A watch that just so
happens to also log my activity? Sold.

For $400 though?

